# A couple of Paratroopers I picked up this week



## Glenn Rhein (Feb 6, 2022)

I haven’t bought a Paratrooper in a few years and found two this week Fairly close serial numbers


----------



## catfish (Feb 6, 2022)

Nice


----------



## Clarner (Feb 6, 2022)

Awesome find! Keep me in mind if considering getting rid of one. Looking for a bike for my parents and grandparents for my wife’s family and I who served, especially in the paratrooper division.


----------



## DaGasMan (Feb 6, 2022)

😃 Congrats on that score.


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 6, 2022)

When do you jump with them?  You have one for the wife.


----------



## ditchpig (Feb 6, 2022)

Great Save! Two more 40's veterans brought back into the light of present day. Solid projects looks like.... with some of the harder parts still bolted on. Congrats! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Jmartin2692 (Feb 21, 2022)

Nice find, if you would like to consider selling the lessor complete one I would be interested.
Or if you would like original rear wheel for the other maybe we could trade.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 21, 2022)

Jmartin2692 said:


> Nice find, if you would like to consider selling the lessor complete one I would be interested.
> Or if you would like original rear wheel for the other maybe we could trade.



He had it posted for sale now in the Parts for sale section, unless it already sold?  @Glenn Rhein


----------

